# [GWT2.0] gwt-maven-plugin



## byte (15. Dez 2009)

Hi,

offenbar ist _org.codehaus.mojo:gwt-maven-plugin_ 1.1 nicht kompatibel mit GWT 2.0. Weiss jemand, obs schon Ersatz dafür gibt, um Maven2 und GWT 2.0 zu verwenden?

Beim Versuch gwt-magen-plugin mit GWT Version 2.0.0 zu starten, bekomme ich den Fehler:


```
Downloading: http://repo1.maven.org/maven2/com/google/gwt/gwt-dev/2.0.0/gwt-dev-2.0.0-windows.jar
[INFO] Unable to find resource 'com.google.gwt:gwt-dev:jar:windows:2.0.0' in repository central (http://repo1.maven.org/maven2)
```


```
com.google.gwt:gwt-dev:jar:windows:2.0.0
```
 gibt es in der Tat nicht. Die heisst jetzt anders (gwt-dev-2.0.0.jar).

Habe irgendwo gelesen, es soll angeblich eine Version 1.2 des Plugins geben mit GWT 2.0 Support. Die kann ich aber nirgends finden. :rtfm:

MFG


----------



## maki (15. Dez 2009)

Vielleciht brau hst du das Google Code Maven Repo?

Google Web Toolkit Blog: GWT and Maven - Playing Nicely Together Since 2008
[xml]<repositories>
    <repository>
      <id>gwt-maven</id>
      <url>http://gwt-maven.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/mavenrepo/</url>
    </repository>
  </repositories>

  <!--  include pluginRepository and repository for GWT-Maven -->
  <pluginrepositories>
    <pluginrepository>
      <id>gwt-maven-plugins</id>
      <url>http://gwt-maven.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/mavenrepo/</url>
    </pluginrepository>
  </pluginrepositories>[/xml]
*ungetestet*


----------



## byte (15. Dez 2009)

Guter Tipp. Werd ich mal morgen mal testen.


----------

